# Toro snow clear won’t start



## Fordoldfart (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok here the deal. 10 years ago as a service award I got a toro snow clear it has the briggs r-tek motor 141 cc. I put it up never put fuel in. We don’t get much snow in southeast Kansas. But two weeks ago that changed. So I got it out and put canned 50-1 fuel in it pulled it twice and fired up and ran like a champ blew snow like a champ. Got done and started back to the shop. It ran out of fuel. No big deal. I was done. Two days later it snowed some more. So I put more fuel in it. And it ran out of the carb as fast as I was putting it in. Ok ordered a needle for it. And one of the cheap carbs online. Got the needle and put it in no change still runnning out of the carb. Put new carb on it holds fuel. But machine won’t start. Test for spark looks good. Ran compression test right out 115 psi that is spec. Any ideas I am at a loss


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

try priming it with a little 50/1 mix though the carb if it fires you know that new carb is bad


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree, bad carb. 

In the old carb, replace the fuel inlet valve AND the seat. The seat probably dried out. Take the seat out of the new carb.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

@Fordoldfart I have a new backup carb for my Lawnboy snowblower which is a Toro CCR3650 look alike and u got me worried about the Chinese carb. This afternoon I took apart the metal carb and it explains why u are having problems. 

There were grey metal flakes on the main jet threads and the removed emulsion tube was not drilled cleanly. There were significant brass flakes still in the holes. It took about 30 minutes to poke through all the holes. Now the inside of the emulsion tube looks like a clean gun barrel. What a pita!

A question to the forum experts. When I look up through the carb body emulsion channel, there is a drill hole coming into the channel. Does the emulsion tube need to be specially orientated relative to this drilled hole?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

not that i know of as it has the machined area around the holes that lets gas flow around it.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

captchas said:


> not that i know of as it has the machined area around the holes that lets gas flow around it.


Thanks. The emulsion tube’s drilled holes had metal burrs that were easily broken apart with a copper wire. If they were not removed they would have been an oyster’s grain of sand waiting for old gas & time to create that perfect pearl and cause a carburetor no start or surge issue.

My advice. If u buy a cheap $20 Chinese carburetor, strip it down and inspect, inspect, inspect.


----------

